# Going on the grass



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I took Kubrick to the vet yesterday and he told me that I shouldn't be taking him outside (even on concrete) at all until at least 2 weeks after his third set of shots. I really liked this vet but I did think from some of the things he mentioned that he tends to be way overcautious. I don't mind that most of the time as I like to err on the side of caution. However, I do think that not taking him out at all even on concrete (staying well away from grass, standing water and other dogs) is a bit much since I've heard of other people doing it.

My real question is if your vets have also warned to stay away from grass for at least 2 weeks *after* the third set of shots. Does this sound like too much to all of you? It would mean that I would have to wait a whole month to take him out to the park and to meet other dogs in the street.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I always took mine out, but avoided other dogs and grassy areas where I thought it might not be too safe. Maybe he is more cautious because you live in the city. There might be more of a chance of picking up something, even on the concrete. If you really have to take him outside, just use your best judgement. I know I would be dying to show him off, he is so darn cute!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My vet did not tell me not to go outside (my pup had had one set of shots at the time). He recommended staying primarily in our yard but said walks down our street weren't a problem. He was OK with puppy class after the 2nd set of shots. My friend's vet was OK with puppy class 1 week after the 2nd set of shots. I know others who have said wait until after the third set. It seems like there are some differing opinions out there. Obviously the safest course would be waiting until after a pup was fully vaccinated.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am not eve sure what my vet recommended, as I've always taken my dogs out right away and they all went on the grass and on the sidewalks, at the beach. I believe that the more they are exposed to at an early age (within reason), the earlier they will bild up their immune systems. It has worked well for all the dogs I've ever had and I raised five from young pups.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A cautious vet is better than one who doesn't care, but...

Like Julia, I haven't kept my puppies off sidewalks or grass (my yard). I do stay away from public dog parks for the most part (it's a very rare occasion for us to go), and I keep my young puppies off the ground at dog shows.

I have one dog that hasn't had any vaccinations (except for Rabies since it is required by law) and I intend to keep her that way for now. She was playing around with other dogs as a young puppy completely unvaccinated.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Lina,

My vet told me that sidewalks are okay (but I live in suburbia) but grass/dirt is not. She said that parvovirus, which can be deadly, which is found in the poop of an infected dog, can remain viable in grass/dirt for several months. So even if you can't see anything, there is still a potential risk of exposure.

She also told me to avoid parks, schoolyards, etc. and anywhere that lots of dogs would congregate, until the vaccinations were complete.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

My vet said our yard was okay--no dog parks-- and he said it would probably be best to wait on puppy kindergarten until after all shots were completed. I think I would have to wait for that anyway as I believe rabies shot is required for the class. I know of others who were told NO GRASS at all until two weeks after third shots. Seems a bit extreme to me and I don't want to teach him that it's okay to go to the potty in the house. I just keep him close to our house on a leash.

Marsha


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

My vet said no dog parks. She was OK with other dogs visiting our house as long as I knew the family well and was sure the dog was up on vaccinations. Also OK with short walks as long as I knew the dogs in the area.

I am just wondering if your vet said this because there was a virus outbreak in your area.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I am with Julia, I have always taken my dogs everywhere with me...I have raised 5 as well. And we never told clients to not take the dogs out...socializing is so important and when it is not done enough or at the right time you end up with scared or agrissive dogs...not good. I have taken my elkhound to work with me since he was 10 weeks old and with one set of shots in the beginning...he is still with us. I just would tell people to use common sense when venturing out into the world. 
Erin


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Theres alot of good advice for you to decide...
I took Quincy for walks etc.but he was older 16wks.and we do not have any dog parks etc. to worry about.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice! I think I will take him out on the sidewalk for short walks and make sure to keep well away from other dogs and grass. I've been carrying him around in my bag but he hates that since it's summer and I'm sure it gets hot in there. I don't want him to be scared of city noise, which is pretty darn noisy, so I want to take him out as much as possible now rather than later.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree that you will miss alot of socialization time if you keep your pup away from everything. Also, just like human babies, they have to be exposed to some germs in order to help their natural immunities kick in. Sam is my 12th puppy. I have always taken my dogs everywhere from day one and I have never had a problem.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I took my new puppy for his 2nd set of shots today. Here's what the vet recommended fo us.

1. Our community has less than 1 case of parvo a year, so I could feel comfortable walking him around our town. However, the neighboring city has dozens, so don't go there until after the 3rd set of shots.

2. Stay away from pet stores & dog parks. Everyone enjoys bringing their pets to the pet store, but many aren't healthy. Wait for the 3rd set of shots for this.

3. Socialize him as much as I want with dogs (and friends) that we know are healthy. Invite them for play dates. Stay away from strangers until after the 3rd set.


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Grass*

My vet doesn't want babies outside until 2 weeks after the first shots - that make them 10 weeks old. I can't stand them inside that long. They do go out - never unattended but only in my yard and NO WHERE else.
Parvo is horrible in TEXAS so I pretty much follow what he says and tell all owners to keep pups under wraps till they finish their shots. IT is not that long a wait when you consider the other side of the coin and losing a puppy.
I like vets that error on the conservative side!
Who are you going to blame if the puppy picks up something and you lose him. That makes the 16 weeks waiting on vaccines to kick in not seem so long in the scope of what could happen to him.
JMTCW!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would think your vet is cautious due to your area, NY,NY verse those of us that leave in more rural areas where the concentration of dogs would be less. My pup was in classes after her second round of shots. But no dog was allowed to pee or poop without a clorox spray on the area. I would follow my vets advice.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That makes a lot of sense Sandi - that it is probably a local concern due to the higher ratio of dogs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My vets never said a word about restrictions. I guess we dont have too many problems in our area. I did keep them in my yard for a while. Lina, I am sure that it has a lot to do with where you are in the city.
Laurie


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

*play it safe*

I think it's a good idea to always play it safe. Parvo is a highly contagious disease and deadly at that. Parvo can live in the ground for months and all it takes is for your pet to walk in the same area. It is expensive to treat. Runs in the high hundreds on a daily basis and takes about a week to know if they will make it over hurdle or not and most dont make it. Watching a puppy suffer from this agonizing disease is horrifying. They suffer tremendously through pain and starvation. And this is with treatment. It's not a pretty site and is more common than you would think. Of course it's important to socalize your puppy but be careful how and when you do it. Make sure he is only around dogs you know that are healty and dont take him out in public untill he is completely vaccinated. Even on your street. Do you know all the dogs that walk on your street are healthy? Do you know if strays roam your neighborhood and their health histroy? Your taking a chance every time you take him out. Is it really worth it? Your back yard is the only safe place for him untill he is fully vaccinated. Call me a worry wort but being a vet nurse I have seen this disease way to many times and have seen what is does. I still can't get that rotting flesh smell out of my mind. I have too many times had to explain to owners who thought they were being so careful, that the test is positive for Parvo and see the devastaion on their faces. Your vet is doing right by you and your puppy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I was told the same, to wait 2 weeks after the third shots--except for my own yard. We've lived in this house long enough to feel the yard is safe from Parvo but the vet says our town has alot of Parvovirus so it's not worth taking that risk! Rufus just had his third set of shots and the vet says wait two more weeks. We can go to puppy kindergarten now that he has the E-collar off since they spray the area down with bleach. I still socialize him everywhere! I take him all over town in his crate in my arms or in his bag and he also goes to work with me and gets attention from everyone there. He got to meet my hairdressers dog this week. She has a little Boston Terrier and I feel safe that her dog is well cared for. He also got to meet a Flat Coat Retriever that belongs to one of the music teachers at the School where my son has lessons, but we haven't gone for walks and we haven't been to any parks.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I also would carry Lincoln places so he'd get some socialization. One good place was to take him to the school when I'd pick up my son. Every little girl in sight would descend on Lincoln. He has always been very good with kids (even before we got him). My kids have done many things "to" him and he is so patient. Once, he was a "clue" in a scavenger hunt.....I saw him walking around the house with a post-it note stuck to his back......


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> My kids have done many things "to" him and he is so patient. Once, he was a "clue" in a scavenger hunt.....I saw him walking around the house with a post-it note stuck to his back......


ound:ound:ound:ound:

LMAO! That's hilarious Jane! What a good boy Lincoln is dealing with all these kids.

I haven't taken Kubrick outside again except for in a bag... I will carry him around to places and basically use my best judgment. I do have a sun terrace on the roof of my building so I might take him up there on a leash to get him used to leash walking.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jane - that is SOOO true. My 17 year old son looks upon the dogs as a kid who "took his place" as they are are so spoiled. We keep telling him that puppies are chick magnets, if he takes them for walks, he will have the girls all over him!! 
Lina - the sun roof sounds like a good safe place to start Kubrick out on. 
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I was reading the original thread on this string and it's odd that concrete was mentioned. Today when I was walking Radar it appeared to be garbage day in the neighbourhood and everyone, and I mean EVERYONE was throwing their wet slimy water all over the street from washing out the recycling bins. It was nasty and I avoided it at all costs. I can see something getting passed on from all that water with the streets because there was old food and other items as well...good place for food poisoning or serious problems to occur.

Derek


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Lincoln is a sweetie*

[ My kids have done many things "to" him and he is so patient. Once, he was a "clue" in a scavenger hunt.....I saw him walking around the house with a post-it note stuck to his back......[/QUOTE]

That's so funny, Jane. Lincoln is so patient with Scout's antics. I think all that play with your hu-kids came in handy when he is with Scout! They make a great pair! :biggrin1:

Best,
Poornima


----------

